# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  DNP cycle w/pics

## V5RED

This is my first post on this forum, and no, I do not have any pics yet. My DNP arrived today, so tomorrow i will start my 3-day carb depletion
my diet will be the following:

Carb Depletion:
10 Kcal/lb-2200Kcal
220g protein-880Kcal
60g carbs-240Kcal
120g fat-1080Kcal

mostly pork  :Smilie: 

On day 4 I will do the T3 re-normalization by eatin keto all day except for a huge mid day carb meal

T3 Renormalization:
15Kcal/lb-3300Kcal
220g protein-880Kcal
250g carbs-1000Kcal(all sugary stuff, all in one meal at 3:00 PM)
158g fat-1420Kcal

On day 5 I will post my pics for the before with at least a front and back shot and of course a shot of my legs, and each day following that, I will post updated pics and of course my weight and what i ate and how $hitty I feel  :Smilie: 

during the cycle I plan to eat as close as possible to the following diet:

1000 mg Vitamin E
3000 mg Vitamin C
3*15 ml Glycerol
200mg DNP
13.7Kcal/lb-3000Kcal
220g protein-880Kcal~30%
375g carbs-1500Kcal-50%(sugary)
69g fat-620Kcal~20%

I will run it for 12 days at 200 mg/day

on day 17, my diet will be the following:

220g protein
600gcarbs(sugar)

on day 18, my diet will be the following:

220g protein
500g carbs(low GI)

after that I will resume my normal diet of ground turkey and potatoes until ALL the DNP is out of my system and then if i like the results, I will run a second cycle

I am posting this so early so that hopefully more people will notice it and check my results so they can see for themselves the results of DNP, not just read a journal.

----------


## rontg

thanks for keeping a very detailed journal, it would be interesting to know what carbs effect the weight loss with dnp , when i eat sugars i seem to loose more weight than with good carbs, but i'm too scared to eat sugar carbs all the time. and finally a dnp journal with pics!!!!!

----------


## TommyTrainR

Best of luck! Are you taking any other supplements such as ECY to combat lethargy or taurine to decrease sugar cravings? Just curious. Also, it would be helpful to see daily temperatures. Thanks!

-I plan on commencing a cycle of DNP very shortly. I'll also be providing a journal with pics and such.

----------


## angelxterminator

I think this thread will be getting some serious traffic, as there is not a single DNP thread including before and after pictures anywhere on the net!

Be careful! I ran it at 600mg with good results, just don't jump the gun and take too much!

Good luck, i'll be checking back!

----------


## TommyTrainR

> I think this thread will be getting some serious traffic, as there is not a single DNP thread including before and after pictures anywhere on the net!
> 
> Be careful! I ran it at 600mg with good results, just don't jump the gun and take too much!
> 
> Good luck, i'll be checking back!


Yeah, it should get some serious traffic. When I do my clce, I'm going to revolutionize the art of an "online journal"  :Big Grin:  ..Just wait and see..

----------


## V5RED

the capsules are just the DNP powder w/ no filler in a yellow capsule, i got em from a place ive heard good stuff about but obviously cant name, im just wondering if this is normal for the capsules

----------


## soontoberipped

Best of luck bro and keep us updated. I'm looking into a possible future cycle as well. From what I've read, get ready to sweat...especially after consuming your carb meals.

----------


## TommyTrainR

> Best of luck bro and keep us updated. I'm looking into a possible future cycle as well. From what I've read, get ready to sweat...especially after consuming your carb meals.


Carbs = Sweat!

But what's wrong with a little sweating?  :Big Grin:

----------


## yikes!!

good luck, hope to see pics soon......

----------


## V5RED

well this is day 2 of my carb depletion, feelin fine so far been livin on natty pb and boiled pork shoulder, diet coke is keepin me sane  :Smilie:  the first pics will be posted on sunday as soon as i wake up since that will be the day b4 my first pill, and each day i will post pics as soon as possible hopefully when i wake up, and also can neone answer my ? as to whether it matters that my dnp capsules have no filler

----------


## TommyTrainR

Sounds good bro. Looking forward to seeing your results.

----------


## soontoberipped

Patiently awaiting the results.  :Big Grin:

----------


## V5RED

im expecting big things...ive never had trouble cutting fat before, hell before i knew $hit bout training cept what i heard from the retarded, swing 4 feet to do one curl, football coaches at my h/s i was able to take my formerly fat ass from 215 to 178 in a few months.......right now im around 220 cut down from 260 and id like to see how dnp will do for me

----------


## TommyTrainR

What's your current bf% and how much do you plan on losing?

----------


## V5RED

i dont know my current bodyfat, but heres a pic from when i used to be a real fattie  :Smilie:  this was when i was 16

----------


## V5RED

here is a pic of me at 240 during my bulking this was during the summer  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## TommyTrainR

> here is a pic of me at 240 during my bulking this was during the summer


wow looking huge bro. How much fat do you want to lose?

----------


## V5RED

in that pic my waist is about 40", now its about 34" i plan on cutting until i'm at least 30", i want to compete this year  :Dancing Banana:   :Elephant:

----------


## V5RED

grrrrrrrr i wanna start the **** cycle, im so psyched to start it, ik i gotta wait till monday once ive done the T3 re normalization, but still  :Hmmmm:

----------


## TommyTrainR

> in that pic my waist is about 40", now its about 34" i plan on cutting until i'm at least 30", i want to compete this year


Haha. I hope you didn't think that I was implying that you're fat. I meant that you're huge as in muscle. If you're 34" right now, you should be able to get to 30" with the help of DNP . I don't know how long it'll take, but with a good diet and decent workout (tough to do on DNP due to lethargy), you should be able to reach 30" in a few months..Maybe less

----------


## V5RED

goin to bed, gonna post up the pics of how i am currently as soon as i wake up, after that as stated i will post daily updates of how my cyle is coming, first pill is monday  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## V5RED

*Day Four:* 
Tomorrow I begin the DNP cycle. I have carb depleted for 3 days and soon its time for my mega carb(ice cream) meal  :Dancing Banana:  now im gonna post my before pics as promised so the results of my cycle can be documented properly.

Weight: 217.5
Height 5'8.5
Age:19

----------


## V5RED

the rest of the pix

----------


## yikes!!

keep us posted brutha

----------


## yooo

Bro ur lookin huge, keep it up BUT..

You're maaaad young! 19, u dont need DNP , ur bf isnt even that high and u know what ur doing when it comes to moving iron..JMO

You seem knowledgable so good luck bro, keep at it!

----------


## V5RED

> Bro ur lookin huge, keep it up BUT..
> 
> You're maaaad young! 19, u dont need DNP , ur bf isnt even that high and u know what ur doing when it comes to moving iron..JMO
> 
> You seem knowledgable so good luck bro, keep at it!


the fact that my bodyfat isnt super high is exactly why its good that im gonna do dnp......dnp isnt a chem for someone who decides one day hes 2 fat and needs to change, i know i can cut the weight but now i wanna take it up a notch and see just how quick i can shed the pounds, plus i think that i owe it to these boards to contribute since they have given me plenty of info  :Smilie:

----------


## V5RED

mega carb meal was sweet  :Big Grin:  whole box of cookies and cream ice cream  :Devil Grin:  im such a pig tomorrow is the big day i take the first capsule im expectin good stuff

----------


## soontoberipped

Good luck and keep us posted bro.  :Smilie:

----------


## V5RED

here are todays pics, i took my 1st pill this morning just b4 i left 4 work, obviously my weight hasnt changed yet since DNP hasnt taken effect

----------


## TommyTrainR

> here are todays pics, i took my 1st pill this morning just b4 i left 4 work, obviously my weight hasnt changed yet since DNP hasnt taken effect


Awesome..so day one is almost done with. Just a little suggestion- provide stats (weight, waist size, etc.) daily. The pictures are great, but stats would make it even better! Keep up the great work.

----------


## yikes!!

bump

----------


## soontoberipped

Keep us posted bro.

----------


## V5RED

ok, i said id post daily pics, but these pics are exactly the same as the first 2 sets, if there is a difference tomorrow i will post the pics, but i dont feel like editing pics to blur my face out when they are not of ne use to neone, but i did start to feel the heat today from the DNP and im pretty sure tomorrow will have useful pics

----------


## RATM

V5,

Good post and I look forward to reading it daily. One question, why the huge carb meal????

Keep up the good work.

----------


## rontg

> V5,
> 
> Good post and I look forward to reading it daily. One question, why the huge carb meal????
> 
> Keep up the good work.


this explains his carb depletion and the high carb meal 
http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnp2.htm

----------


## V5RED

ok now im gonna post my results thus far on 200 mg ed in a sort of organized fashion

*Day One :* 
No results yet obviously

weight-218.5lbs /99.3kgs
temperature-normal

*Day Two:* 

Same as day one

This day, I did a full body workout with medium weights, very basic

weight-220lbs/100kgs wtf???probably overdid the sugary carbs
temperature-normal

*Day Three:* 
Today, I wore ankle weights to work so I would get at least some exercise, i sweat a little bit but nothing to write home about and i felt cold

weight-218lbs/99kgs WOOOOOO
temperature as of now-slightly warm

i will post pics of today since i noticed a visible improvement over the first day on DNP

----------


## V5RED

tomorrow i will be raising the amount i am taking to 400 mg for the rest of the cycle sine 400 is the reccomended dose for my size, i did 200 to see if i would react badly to the chemical

----------


## TommyTrainR

> tomorrow i will be raising the amount i am taking to 400 mg for the rest of the cycle sine 400 is the reccomended dose for my size, i did 200 to see if i would react badly to the chemical


keep us posted and continue the great work

----------


## V5RED

*Day Four:* 
I felt really tight when i woke up this morning, so i went to the scale and DAYUM!!!!! 216.5 WOOOOOOO only four days and im already down 2lbs well, here r the pix

weight-216.5lbs/98.4kgs

----------


## wired-up

great info bro. keep us posted!

----------


## V5RED

results are about to kick it up b/c i upped the dose to 400mg this morning, cant wait to see how lean my fat @$$ gets

----------


## slizzut

goodluck, stay safe

----------


## V5RED

can def feel the dif, much warmer, some spontaneous sweating, and i am sweating twice as much as normal after exercise, and im normally a sweaty @$$ mutha *ucka 

after i did a 15 minute run(**** it was tiring, normally it would be nuthin) i was havin my ground turkey/mac&cheese mix with a glass of water and i noticed water was drippin onto my leg. i was like wtf i must be outta it im spillin on myself......after lookin closer i realised it wasnt water, i was so f*kin sweaty id left a puddle on the table and it was drippin over the edge onto my pants  :EEK!:

----------


## rontg

well i'm about to have the same experience, i'm on 600mg dnp right now and my gf just called and wants to go to the olive garden (for those of you who don't know its pretty much insanse amounts of pasta, whole wheat linginue for me though ) its about to be wet in these clothes, haha

----------


## V5RED

wow, im layin in a cold room sweating my @$$ off, bout to go take my temperature, im feelin like roseanne in the bahamas

----------


## V5RED

im surprised, only 99 degrees feels higher

----------


## soontoberipped

Nice progress bro. Keep safe and keep us updated.  :Big Grin:

----------


## V5RED

> Nice progress bro. Keep safe and keep us updated.


with regard to that safe thing, im bringing my fukkin cellie next time i go running, i [email protected] near passed out on that "run"  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TommyTrainR

> with regard to that safe thing, im bringing my fukkin cellie next time i go running, i [email protected] near passed out on that "run"


haha awesome. Just a suggestion, but maybe you should try the elliptical. You have somewhere to place your hands and you can maintain control easier than on a treadmill. Stay safe and keep us updated!

----------


## soontoberipped

> with regard to that safe thing, im bringing my fukkin cellie next time i go running, i [email protected] near passed out on that "run"


That might not be a bad idea. Like Tommy said, the Elliptical is probably your best bet if it's convenient. I like it cause it's easy on my busted knees.

----------


## BIG D14

doing good buddy...i want to some some more

----------


## soontoberipped

Bump for updates.

----------


## yikes!!

bump for more info/updates

----------


## MaNofSteeL

Good luck bro! DNP is great if used correctly, be careful and keep checking ur temp!

----------


## V5RED

im not sure what to think, i bumped to 600 mg/day 2 days ago and i finally am felling some nasty burning heat, so bad i gotta sleep w/ a fan and i wake up in nasty sweat  :EEK!:  but the messed up thing is that even though i clearly have lost a lot of fat, my weight and waistline are basically unchanged  :Don't know:  maybe im holding alot of water, idk but this is my day:
cardio: minimum, 4*15min runs ed
weight training: was at 2*each part ew now at almost none
diet: a lil over 2lbs ground turkey, slightly more carb than protein to go w/ the turkey, some cereal

----------


## V5RED

last pic



i will probably go past 12 days probably at least 21 and i will be adding ephedrine to the mix at 50mg ed once it arrives cuz i need to stop feeling so da*n tired all day

----------


## soontoberipped

I just comapred the latest pics with the original ones after your carb depletion. I think the love handle area has definitely gone down. I can't wait to see the end result after you lose the water you're holding. Again, stay safe bro and keep us updated.

----------


## yikes!!

bump for updates.....looking good brutha

----------


## TommyTrainR

Looking good. I can see a difference in the abdominal region and luv handles. I'm sure you'll look better once the water weight comes off.

----------


## 9000rpm

I also didn't lose that much weight overall. But I did notice a big difference in waist size after the cycle. I lost the most weight in the first 5 days of my cycle. But now it has been 7 days since my last dose and the water has come off. All my pants don't fit anymore, they are all loose on me.

You will see the difference after you are off for a week or so. Trust me.

----------


## spound

Dude, you have def. gotten leaner. I just compared the two relaxed front pics, and you have a lot less gut fat now. Keep it up!!

----------


## rontg

its always easier for other people to notice because #1. we see ourselves in the mirror everyday and think nothing has changed #2. everyone is thier own worst critic

----------


## soontoberipped

> its always easier for other people to notice because #1. we see ourselves in the mirror everyday and think nothing has changed #2. everyone is thier own worst critic


So true. I also like to go by what people think...as well as myself...instead of the scale.

----------


## Angelis

Whatever u do bro take the elevator not the stairs I was on 400mg/day for two weeks straight and I couldnt run up the stairs anymore I was basically beat if I tried I ended up with very heavy breathing. people looking at me wierd bcs im in great shape but out of breath running up a few flights of stairs

----------


## Dude-Man

If you want to compete this year, now is a good time to start working on your posing. Elbows need to come up a lot in your bicep poses.. you need to learn how to pull your traps up in the must muscular.. and pull your shoulders up and forward in the lat spread.. these changes alone will make a big difference in how you look to the judges. It takes hours of experimenting in the mirror to get it right.

----------


## rontg

lol did anyone notice the chick sleepin on the bed in the background, just thought it was funny

----------


## TommyTrainR

> lol did anyone notice the chick sleepin on the bed in the background, just thought it was funny


hahaa thats hilarious..

----------


## Rob

:LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## V5RED

> lol did anyone notice the chick sleepin on the bed in the background, just thought it was funny


that "chick" is my 10 y/o brother  :Frown:  lol

----------


## V5RED

> If you want to compete this year, now is a good time to start working on your posing. Elbows need to come up a lot in your bicep poses.. you need to learn how to pull your traps up in the must muscular.. and pull your shoulders up and forward in the lat spread.. these changes alone will make a big difference in how you look to the judges. It takes hours of experimenting in the mirror to get it right.


ty for the advice, i will def try that, also i gotta work on keeping a decent face when im flexin cuz if i didnt blur it out ud be seein sum pretty ugly sides of me

----------


## rontg

> that "chick" is my 10 y/o brother  lol


lol sorry i just assumned it was a gf or wife, my bad

----------


## 50%Natural

noticable difference, good job....glad to finally see pics of people who take dnp (before and after)

----------


## Voice of Reason

.....  :Wink/Grin:  :BbAily:  :Chairshot:  :1welcome:  :Hmmmm: ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osiaP...eature=related

----------


## rontg

> .
> 
> https://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/65133.htm
> 
> You're a god-****ed idiot.


thats a little uncalled for, and i think your a idiot for making that your first post.

----------


## V5RED

> .
> 
> https://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/65133.htm
> 
> You're a god-****ed idiot.


someone have a bad reaction to dnp ?  :Don't know:  that sucks 4u, but its not hurting me at all cept makin me gassy now that ive hit 600mg ed(this is 4th [email protected])

----------


## RATM

> thats a little uncalled for, and i think your a idiot for making that your first post.


I totally agree. Your well on your way to getting banned with comments like that.

----------


## yikes!!

> .
> 
> https://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/65133.htm
> 
> You're a god-****ed idiot.


what a dildo

----------


## V5RED

more off topic, i got a box of 12 protein [email protected] protein for FIVE count em FIVE dollars SAWEETTTT  :Dancing Banana:  


back on topic, the sweats r death at night, need a fan to sleep, i will probably stay on for at least 8 more days then 3 weeks later do another cycle, and if i didnt say it already ill do ephedrine+san tight between cycles


the running is not as hard as u might think, its more mental for me than anything, im getting faster daily, ive got one more run to do tonight then im done and going to bed, but thats not 4 awhile, and if ive got the energy ill do a leg workout

----------


## rontg

don't want to get too off topic but since your using it in your dnp pct have you used that san tight before, is it pretty good? i hate reading reviews from people who eat like crap and don't work out then take sups like this and write bad review because they didn't loose weight, so its best to hear it from someone like you

----------


## V5RED

san tight is a stellar product, when stacked with ephedrine i would argue that thus far for me it works better than dnp with virtually no sides, however i take the ephedrine at 150-200mg/day

----------


## rontg

> san tight is a stellar product, when stacked with ephedrine i would argue that thus far for me it works better than dnp with virtually no sides, however i take the ephedrine at 150-200mg/day


thanks for the info, i may run some over the summer , but i doubt i have to balls to take ephedrine to 200mg, lol

----------


## BajanBastard

Excellent thread. Bump for the final result pics.

----------


## V5RED

i would have posted pics today, but i felt too weak this morning to pose b4 i ate, and since all the other pics r on an empty stomach.......

----------


## V5RED

> thanks for the info, i may run some over the summer , but i doubt i have to balls to take ephedrine to 200mg, lol


when i was running [email protected], i was 260lbs  :Devil Grin:

----------


## rontg

> when i was running [email protected], i was 260lbs


ahhh ok, even if i was 260 i still wouldn't have the balls, hahah

----------


## V5RED

ok well last night i felt like i was sleeping in a **** oven, i sweat thru 2 freakin comforters and a couch, im sweating as i type and about to go for a run

right now im a lil under [email protected] ed

----------


## TommyTrainR

How many days total have you been on DNP ? Also, how many days were you at 200mg, 400mg, and at 600mg? Keep up the great work by the way!

----------


## thickmass

4 days and 2lb.. is that good?

----------


## 9000rpm

I really don't think you should have raised the dose so quickly. You said originally that you were going to use it at 200mg for 12 days. Now you are already saying that you are at 600mg ED? I think you are rushing into things too quickly. I hope you don't hurt yourself. This is your first time using DNP and you have no idea how your body reacts to the higher doses. For what it's worth, I stayed at 200mg for 10 days before only raising it to 400mg ED for 5 days. And in 15 days, I lost 10lbs after all the water came off in about a week afterwards. The biggest problem with DNP that I see on this board is that people rush to the judgement that they aren't feeling the heat and sweating that much at 200mg in the first 4 or 5 days, then they go at 400mg at like one day, then up it to 600mg for the rest of the time. Not a wise choice in my opinion. 

More isn't always better. You should have let it build up in your blood instead of just taking mega doses early in your first cycle.

----------


## TommyTrainR

> I really don't think you should have raised the dose so quickly. You said originally that you were going to use it at 200mg for 12 days. Now you are already saying that you are at 600mg ED? I think you are rushing into things too quickly. I hope you don't hurt yourself. This is your first time using DNP and you have no idea how your body reacts to the higher doses. For what it's worth, I stayed at 200mg for 10 days before only raising it to 400mg ED for 5 days. And in 15 days, I lost 10lbs after all the water came off in about a week afterwards. The biggest problem with DNP that I see on this board is that people rush to the judgement that they aren't feeling the heat and sweating that much at 200mg in the first 4 or 5 days, then they go at 400mg at like one day, then up it to 600mg for the rest of the time. Not a wise choice in my opinion. 
> 
> More isn't always better. You should have let it build up in your blood instead of just taking mega doses early in your first cycle.


Good advice. I don't know if you've checked out my journal, but I'm doing the first 4 days at 200mg (provided I have no bad sides at all) and days 5-10, I'll finish up with 400mg. I'll be doing cycles in the future and doubt I''ll ever hit 600mg

----------


## 9000rpm

I don't think anyone should do 600mg on their first use of DNP . Simply because they don't know how it will affect them at different doses. That's why I think you should let it build up at a lower every day dose to see how the higher amounts effect you. That's why I did 10 days at 200mg before I went to 400mg.

You are the owners of your bodies though, just be carefull, you don't always know what you are getting into.

----------


## V5RED

as soon as my S.A.N. Tight arrives, my DNP cycle ends, i was happy w/ the results once i bumped to 600mg ed

i am currently running ephedrine at 50mg/day starting today and will bump to 100mg then 200mg until it is time for a 2nd DNP cycle

-the heat was nuts at 600mg, i sweat thru all my blankets,pillows,comforters etc

-had trouble concentrating

-became quite emotional

-strength is gone

so far since bumping to 600(1 week ago) mg ive lost 5lbs, should shed more when water comes off

-i smoked 3 cigs ed until about 5 days ago

-at some point i began to run 3-4x ed for 15 mins

----------


## mayhem617

This is great! You're transforming right before our eyes like the HULK~!!!!

Would you give someone in here permission to post those pics on a personal site so we can actually see the stuff all one page rather than scrolling and scrolling?

----------


## Rob

more pics?

----------


## V5RED

> This is great! You're transforming right before our eyes like the HULK~!!!!
> 
> Would you give someone in here permission to post those pics on a personal site so we can actually see the stuff all one page rather than scrolling and scrolling?


sure, anyone can use these pics and if u put em on a site in an organized way ill post the link in the beginning of the thread


here are some updated pics from the 14th  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## V5RED

here are the rest plus a current pic alongside an almost equal sized beginning pic

----------


## BDTR

Tighty Whiteys! Yes, old school 4th grade style! lol

Good progress, your love handles are gone.

----------


## V5RED

today, my cycle ends, i will take pix tomorrow morning and then in a few days when the water clears, and in a few days im beginning an ephedrine&S.A.N. Tight cycle

----------


## RATM

S.a.n?????

----------


## V5RED

san is a company....... http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/san/tight.html thats san tight

----------


## spound

> here are the rest plus a current pic alongside an almost equal sized beginning pic


Do you think you have lost any muscle? In your last comparison pic, you lats and chest dont look as wide, although you do look leaner, maybe this just causes an illusion, is this just me noticing this?

----------


## V5RED

ok here are the last pics i will post in this thread, i will be starting a new thread for my SAN/eph cycle later today......these r the pics from yesterday morning

----------


## V5RED

and the last one from the batch

----------


## spound

> Do you think you have lost any muscle? In your last comparison pic, you lats and chest dont look as wide, although you do look leaner, maybe this just causes an illusion, is this just me noticing this?


Bump for my question, do you feel like you have lost much muscle?

----------


## V5RED

> Bump for my question, do you feel like you have lost much muscle?


no, i do not feel like ive lost much muscle

----------


## creepS

> here are the rest plus a current pic alongside an almost equal sized beginning pic


same undies?  :Big Grin: 
**** :P

----------

